# Five Ten Maltese Falcon as sticky as Impacts?



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

If they are why not get the maltese falcons and have a shoe that will run SPD's as well?
Any help would be great!


----------



## CMihalcheon (Aug 6, 2010)

It uses the same rubber as the Impact, so I would say go for it. If you are looking for a more XC style shoe, go for the Kestrel which will be released late March. It will have the same sole as the Maltese Falcon, but will have a carbon shank and be considerably lighter. The Maltese Falcon would be perfect for AM or Freeride though.


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

I just got my falcons, feels like a great shoe and It works clipped or with flats without having to take the cleat out. And yes the grip is very rubbery


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Paragon1 said:


> If they are why not get the maltese falcons and have a shoe that will run SPD's as well?
> Any help would be great!


IME a sole that is stiff enough for clipless use is too stiff for good grip on platform pedal. More likely to roll the later under the shoe rather than wrap around it.


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the Maltese Falcon. Super sticky and using with CB Candy's and love them. Have never tried the Impact's but the Falcon's are the best shoe I have ever used. Nice cause they are not as heavy as the Hellcat's but stiff and sticky enough for everything.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep, just as sticky but different design. It willl not work with any platform clipless with pins though. I just tried mine with M647 and it's a great match.


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Ive been running the Maltese with my Straightlines for 3 months now. Could not be happier. Havnt even used them as SPDs yet but I like the option. Light, tough, sticky and good looking.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

they use stealth rubber, but the tread pattern is different right?


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes the pattern is a bit different than the Impact and Karver in that half the raised circular nodules have a tri-groove inset. I just see that as better place for pins to implant. If this following link works, you can click on each shoe to see its tread pattern, If not just google five ten and click on products.

The link doesn't work since Im a newbie and dont have 10 posts yet. :-(


----------

